# --GALATAPORT--



## nuricool (Dec 17, 2005)

-Galataport is a 1km long portcomplex in karaköy with luxus hotels,cinemas etc.
-a 4 billion dollar porject
-2008


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes thank you...


----------



## nuricool (Dec 17, 2005)

IF THIS PROJECT IS FINISHED 
MANY RICH TOURIST COME TO ISTANBUL


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks very nice


----------



## architoctoc (Feb 24, 2005)

its very expensive... no ?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

4 bil????


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

What's the latest status? 
Have the rennovations started?


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

Galataport İstanbul tour


----------

